# Where to buy glass



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys I'm in the process of making a sump and need baffles, wondering where you guys recommend to get glass from. I have no clue which glass shops sell custom cut pieces and don't charge you too much.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try smaller shops. Most are quite reasonable for small pieces- offer to pay cash.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

You have any specific stores in mind fifty?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure where you are, I usually go to Schell Lumber in Stouffville, but in the city I've dealt with Gerrard Glass with good service and can recommend them.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Lowes will cut glass to your specifications.
--
Paul


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I went to the nearest Lowes from my place, all they had was 2.5mm glass. Im to scared to use such thin glass for the sump. But I will check out Gerrard glass, Thank you!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd check around for any pictureframe/ and or stained glass places and call around to ask.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if you were close to me I've got some sheets of window glass I use for tops.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> if you were close to me I've got some sheets of window glass I use for tops.


Do you have the tools to cut them? If you can cut them to the sizes I'm looking for then please name your price.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

to stay out of his thread, PM sent


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> if you were close to me I've got some sheets of window glass I use for tops.


Thanks for the Riceburner but I called around and the best price I got is from Palace glass and mirrors. They have 3/16" and 1/4", price differences was verry little so I'm going to go with 1/4".


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

1/4" is a bit overkill, but surely wouldn't hurt...


----------

